# Have a Beef with DAS Rhinestone decal material



## Upwardtees (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey, gang I thought this was a eviroment that was helpful for those in the bussiness of rhinestones. I have a beef with DAS after trying to find out more about expanding my rhinestones shirts to include decals. The threads lead to the DAS material as what seems to be the best thing going now for decals. The problem is you can not get this material unless you buy there 2500.oo rhinestone system. Well I already have a rhinestone machine and do not need this system or programing. It is like them saying well we have a carburetor that gets 100 mpg but you have to buy the car to get it. 
when the carburetor will fit any car. After thinking on this it just ate at me. So if anyone can help me with other products that will work instead of the DAS
could you post it here for everone to see, so they two have other options. Thanks for any info.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Many people are using Xpel. Has anyone tried Invisible Mask? www.invisiblemask.com I have been trying to reach someone there since yesterday but have not yet received a response. They sell both 3M paint protection film and their own brand, which actually has a better warranty. Sounds like it would be a cost efficient option, if we're comparing apples to apples vs Expel. I haven't compared spec sheets or tested out.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Its called capitalism....you have a product that no one else has...you can charge what you want or set conditions.. you can try xpel but i think they have put restrictions on purchasing it....do a search on this forum and you will find some info...


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Without a doubt, the other materials being used for "heat-pressing rhinestones and then sticking to hard surfaces with exposure to extreme climate changes" are either the exact same material or an equivalent of the same quality. Do no have hesitation in testing XPEL or any other material being marketed for the exact same purpose. You will obtain GREAT success! : )


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used both...and I am sure they are NOT the same...somewhat similar but not the same


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Charles, just to clarify, you have used the invisible mask? What was your opinion as to how it held up to rhinestoning, exposure to the elements over time, etc? Would you recommend using it? Thanks in advance for any insight you might have to offer on that or any of the ppf's.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I only use DAS material....it works and so I don't even try with the others...They just did not last nor look as good...could be operator error...but ....


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmmm... must be operator error, as I know Eric (Leg Cramps) has had great success with his XPEL decals lasting through extreme climate changes.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

so what...I did not say it was bad for ALL...just for ME...and I speak from personal experience...not what someone else said...Anyone is certainly welcome to try xpel..


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have only tried xpel material and have had no problems. Great alternative if you don't own a DAS system.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I also use Xpel with no problems at all. Seems to hold up very well so far.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Every One Since you are talking about Xpel were so you buy it from??? Do you buy it from a wholesaler or from where they sell car stuff??? I know here in Canada I can't seem to find some one that sells the roll One place told me it was $800.00 a roll I don't think it cost that much does it ???

Thanks 
Susan (Canada)


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in canada and use Scotchguard Paint Protection Film, i get it from NAPA, relatively cheap and works great


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh Thank you Sue. I never thougt of NAPA. Where are you in Canada I'm in Grimsby,Ont. Thanks again for the info.

Susan


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in Cobourg, not that far from you lol


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Another alternative to DAS and Xpel is the Rhinestone StickOns Material from Rhinestonedesignz.com. The biggest problem with Xpel is the backer material that must be replaced prior to giving it to customers. The new material is so much easier to remove and it doesn't melt at all after it's pressed. Great stuff!  Having worked with both, I'd say the Rhinestone StickOns is as close to perfect as it gets.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

keetch said:


> I am in canada and use Scotchguard Paint Protection Film, i get it from NAPA, relatively cheap and works great


Can you inbox me your stock# you use. I want to verify if it is the same I just ordered from Napa.

Thanks


----------

